# Long Beach to Malibu



## jmwbiker (Jan 30, 2004)

I,m visiting this weekend and want to ride from Long Beach to Malibu. I going to leave at sun up Sunday to avoid some traffic. Want to know if its possible. Concerned about getting over Vincent Thomas Bridge. Traffic and space on Palos Verdes Dr. and how is PCH up to and past Malibu.
Thanks for any help


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Why start in Long Beach?*

I really do not know how to get from Long Beach to San Pedro, as there are a lot of unsavory neighborhoods between the two.

If you can start from San Pedro, then you will be at the edge of Palos Verdes, where you do not need to worry about car traffic. The later it is in the day, the more crowded PCH is above Santa Monica. There are a couple of places that have a skinny shoulder area, and there has been a lane closure intermittently the past couple of months that stacks up traffic.

Otherwise, why not ride south to Laguna Beach?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'd second Fracisco...*

...as far as I know, you can't take bikes over the Vincent Thomas Bridge. You'd have to go north at least to Anaheim St, to skirt the Terminal Island area, and probably up to PCH, since traffic and the neighborhoods in the area are not exactly mellow. If you take the South Bay bike path, it'll be jammed with pedestrians, skaters, dogs and whatnot. PCH north of Santa Monica has a lot of roadwork being done, and isn't a great place to ride under the best of circumstances. I don't think it would be a great ride.

Like Fracisco sez, you could go down the coast. Head through the Naples section of LB, and then down PCH through Seal/Sunset/Huntington/Newport Beach(es) to Laguna Beach. If you want extra mileage, you could swing inland on the Santa Ana River bike path (at the border between Huntington and Newport) going all the way up past Yorba Linda into Riverside County, or make your way to the Back Bay in Newport Beach and pick up the bike path that runs into Irvine. I guarantee your ride will be a lot more pleasant than trying to get up to Malibu.


----------

